# Download maps



## Alvaro (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi,

Im trying to install new maps but when i access to the update menu on the gps option says "F" instead of "Y" and i can not start the update.

I used the VW maps. Can you provide me any source to download it?

Thank you


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

map update, map license extension, MMI sw update etc. already shared and discussed many times, just a matter of looking for the related topics

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2013681


----------



## Alvaro (Nov 27, 2020)

Yes, I followed the thread. It’s an unlocked mib2


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maybe something went bad during the unlocking procedure? sorry, but can't help you, mine was done by a tech-friend


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Alvaro said:


> I used the VW maps. Can you provide me any source to download it?


Hopefully they will eventually update the maps on MyAudi. That will presumably work better but you do need to be (very) patient. What a way to thank loyal customers.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

chelspeed said:


> Hopefully they will eventually update the maps on MyAudi. That will presumably work better but you do need to be (very) patient. What a way to thank loyal customers.


The maps on MyAudi are just a subset of the VW download with some unnecessary MIB1 files removed to make the download smaller.
These unnecessary files are simply ignored by the TT when you do an update, so won‘t make any difference to the install.

Link to VW maps.

Also you should check your maps entitlement under Engineering > System > Activation Keys
The key starting 023xxxxx indicates the last version of maps you are allowed to use.
The latest map version from 2021/06/21 require an entitlement to 0230002A.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

chelspeed said:


> Hopefully they will eventually update the maps on MyAudi. That will presumably work better but you do need to be (very) patient.


Be patient no more. Europe 2021/2022 now on MyAudi.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

on VW site too?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

They've been on the VW site for a couple of months but I struggled to use that. Probably my fault.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, maybe I misunderstood, I thought a new map was just released


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> ok, maybe I misunderstood, I thought a new map was just released


If you just use MyAudi then it has.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maps update officially expired for me, so I can't see any update on myaudi page, but I can upload latest one anyway...
So, just to confirm, is a new update available?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

No new update yet, unless you’re referring to the one released in June for the first half of 2021?
There will be another update towards the end of this year, probably late November / early December.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks, I already installed the 2021/2022 released on June, waiting for next one...


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Breaking news :
Update 2022 : https://infotainment-cdn.skoda-auto.com/base/maps/HIGH12_P195_EU_202145.zip


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

is that map version suitable for our TT's?


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes !
I did the update today...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Erty said:


> Yes !
> I did the update today...


Looks correct. Just unzipping now...

Thanks for the spot. I'd been checking for hidden downloads on the VW site, but nothing yet. Hadn't thought to check the other VAG marques.

Edit: Confirmed, all good. 2022 maps updated to TT.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ROW download link


https://infotainment-cdn.skoda-auto.com/base/maps/HIGH12_P99_ROW_202145.zip


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

thanks, I downloaded the zipped file but when trying to decompress it, it tells me that an error occurred and I just can extract the MIB 1 folder and the metainfo file, no MIB 2... tried again, but no change, same error...
just me?





Erty said:


> Yes !
> I did the update today...


----------



## @it (Apr 4, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> thanks, I downloaded the zipped file but when trying to decompress it, it tells me that an error occurred and I just can extract the MIB 1 folder and the metainfo file, no MIB 2... tried again, but no change, same error...
> just me?


Myself too, used WinRAR and 7Zip on both the EU and ROW files, I also get the extraction errors.


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

I know this problem. Try with Bandizip...


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Downloaded EU update at the weekend and 7-Zip is fine with me. Not going through the download process again to check, but here are the hashes...

EU
MD5 Checksum: 4A3390F32FF257D20183CF26155E7BBF
SHA-1 Checksum: 8AC22E00171B1482E076301E8309C9F081D9F133
SHA-256 Checksum: 8FA17660F7F9DE03C469686AB4FC976AFF76CB3F69686D317BC8FF6C2945A7BD
SHA-512 Checksum: 047FB37FC6E96A25872D851F08BB56CE5B10357598A2F0FCEA6F7E2CF0C3793545D1C7A37229511277BBC25092C0789D3D5B06484D6ADCDA8273A50BA128105E

Checksum Utility


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, will try again using 7-zip


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just extracted the files with 7-zip, MIB 1&2 present, but lots of errors in both folders 
unsure if trying to upload or not…


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

Try Bandizip !


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I will, but sounds strange previous updated never failed, whichever tool I was using to decompress the file


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Your best bet would be to hash your download. Then you’d know if it was the file thats corrupt, or the version of 7-zip that’s broken.

Hash values and a link to a tool to calculate them in my previous post.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

looks VW just changed its policy, and now for maps updating you must visit a dealer... 






Volkswagen Navigation System Updates | Volkswagen Car Care


Don't get lost, make sure your VW Navigation is up-to-date. Every year, thousands of miles of new roads are added to or updated.




www.vwserviceandparts.com


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> looks VW just changed its policy, and now for maps updating you must visit a dealer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe that explains why I cant seem to re-download my maps on MyAudi anymore...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I think it's not the case, me neither have the last available map downloadable anymore (since last year more or less, after last free update expired)


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I always had the option to re-download the maps that I am entitled to which is 2017/2018 map (the mid update). However I was never sure why do you have the access to the file in the first place after instal.
Its not like you can delete maps and then download them individually. You install the "whole Europe 14GB map" thats it...


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it's (or it was) normal that you have the possibility to download again the map
and you can decide what you want to install (whole Europe or single countries) just by removing sub-folders


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

I wish that they had an ability to chose what to update and what countries to delete completely. Make the map loading that much faster


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you can't do that, but you can do it later, before uploading the map..
the actual problem now is from where to download the next update...


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you can't do that, but you can do it later, before uploading the map..
> the actual problem now is from where to download the next update...


Yup, thems the problem now.
Kinda feel relieved that I didn’t pull the trigger and unlock my MIB to get VW maps.
Too complicated and for a time being… not useful anymore


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

To be honest your not missing g much . I've had the last 3 updates and there's still road layouts missing . Asi is the way to go I think 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> To be honest your not missing g much . I've had the last 3 updates and there's still road layouts missing . Asi is the way to go I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Strange! You'd think that UK would get a good HERE coverage. I can say for Italy for example that there was 70% chance that my maps cannot find that street or that house number. Regardless of how many updates I did.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> looks VW just changed its policy, and now for maps updating you must visit a dealer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You googled for / visited the wrong website. That is for NA vehicles where free downloads have never been available.

Europe and RoW maps (excluding NA) still available here…





Default Title


Keep your Volkswagen Navigation System up to date. Find updates for the navigation maps to use with your Volkswagen Discover Pro or Discover Media or use the Update Manager DiscoverCare.




app-connect.volkswagen.com




Select Golf, from 2017, Discover Pro system.

Edit: The reason the ”pre-release” copies of the 2022 map downloads linked to above are not working is an issue with the VW download servers aborting the download before it’s complete. Probably because the files have not yet been replicated across their content delivery network? This also happened for the previous update with the RoW download. This will be resolved when the 2022 Update is made officially available on the official site. You’ll just have to be patient.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

ok, thanks for your investigation, I knew that VW link (it's where I uploaded from for the last updates, but apparently it wasn't working anymore) 
good to know we can still update!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Download link from the VW site for 2022 EU maps release...


https://navigation-maps.volkswagen.com/vw-maps/P195_N60S5MIBH3_EU_NT.7z



Size: 27,634,405,057
MD5 Checksum: 8C3F93F43703B7F0242E2BD8DF7DE00B
SHA-1 Checksum: DF3DF759693D25FFFCF990FA84375227003BF924
SHA-256 Checksum: A5E83AC6E408C64A007C6A84155C737FBCD66AA40A0833103B5679678F74DF04
SHA-512 Checksum: D811C16404000987F74857AD8D39A30DE7626531746AF3B9F248201C22FD56A9E0CD8F32D84E1F0F902DC53209AFBD824B0AE26347D5BFCB653C2A2E4ABD800C


Download link from the VW site for 2022 RoW maps release...


https://navigation-maps.volkswagen.com/vw-maps/P99_N60S5MIBH3_ROW_NT.7z



Size: 25,809,543,325
MD5 Checksum: 98D95198AD540044160BB635DE032A13
SHA-1 Checksum: BCC592789B6AE3DD96348D0FE5125C6629079B04
SHA-256 Checksum: 3F94C2314BF9AD5BCFC64A8B37412F9BFCEF62CF9A1B8A089F76000EEB9F3684
SHA-512 Checksum: 2F9236885191BA9DB1D46510E2DD333C05071D84046AB3173BBCFA4103B7039CB55572E7182FCDA4598605D90200B8FAED4003C5653D76D851086014F6444FF7


If the download fails to complete, or your connection drops while downloading, you can use the resumable downloader I wrote here...


https://navpoint.co.uk/ttforum/MapDownloader.zip



Successfully downloaded and UnZiped with 7-Zip 19.00 (x64) 2019-02-21 this morning.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wow, what a coincidence!
start downloading it now!


----------



## Stefanos (Nov 19, 2021)

Post deleted...


----------



## Brewsi (Mar 11, 2015)

Great, got the download done and on to a SD card but please do I just put it in the SD slot or is there a procedure to follow …

thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

put the SD in its slot, then go to maintenance page and click system update (naming can be different, since my MMI language is set in Italian)


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

this up date its only for Europe ? i live in Canada


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

There are two links, one is EU which is Europe, the other is RoW which means rest of world. As Canada is not in Europe I would think it's safe to assume RoW icludes Canada


----------



## manaudi (Dec 26, 2020)

chelspeed said:


> There are two links, one is EU which is Europe, the other is RoW which means rest of world. As Canada is not in Europe I would think it's safe to assume RoW icludes Canada


Thanks


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

My TT is a 2015 model and has never had the maps updated, what is the procedure to have the maps updated to current 2022 versions?
Can I use the 2022 VW maps that I've downloaded from this thread and if so what is the procedure to do it?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you have to unlock your license, if you want to upload a 2022 map on a 2015 model

(this is the dedicated thread









Firmware updates


Hi, MHI2_ER_AUG24_S0530 MU-Software: 0139 (MY2015) As a owner of a 2015 Audi TT I am hoping to get the maps updated and wondering if the link to the download site is still live. thanks




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you have to unlock your license, if you want to upload a 2022 map on a 2015 model
> 
> (this is the dedicated thread
> 
> ...


And for the record, I just bought a 2017 model where the previous owner had never used any of the 5 updates that came with the car. I asked Audi online support how I could install the latest map that the car was entitled to and they told me that is not possible. They really didn't think through the whole idea did they? That is why I lurk in this thread 😎


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

quasijones said:


> And for the record, I just bought a 2017 model where the previous owner had never used any of the 5 updates that came with the car. I asked Audi online support how I could install the latest map that the car was entitled to and they told me that is not possible. They really didn't think through the whole idea did they? That is why I lurk in this thread 😎


I'm completely new to this, how do you unlock the licence and can a newbie do it?


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi @acert54 - I'm new to this topic but am an IT guy and have read many pages of threads in the past two weeks. 

Here is my understanding so far, please have a scan of the other threads before deciding on any course of action as I have done none of this myself! 

1) To install maps beyond the three year license that came with the car a license extension needs to be installed within the MMI system. 

2) If you go to an Audi dealer and pay ~ 250 they will update the license year to the current year and install the latest maps but you will be locked out of installing any later maps in future years without paying again. 

3) The latest maps can be downloaded from VW website but will not be recognised if the current date is beyond the initial three years that came with the car and coded in the license file no matter what year the maps are from . 

4) You cannot simply hack the license year as the file containing it is signed and will not be recognised by the MMI when it starts if it has been edited. Only Audi owns the tool to re-sign the modified file which is specific to the car (it uses the VIN I believe). As the file contains licenses for other feature that were enabled when the car was built it may/will disable these features if you use a file with an incorrect signature. 

5) In other threads there are instructions as to how to patch the MMI software so the signature is ignored. The steps are well documented and could be followed letter for letter but if you get it wrong you could end up with an MMI system that does not boot. Note: You need an OBD tool and additional hardware to perform this process. Cost ~£100+

6) There are specialists who have patched many systems and will do this for you for a fee.

7) Once successfully patched, you/they can edit the license file (FEC) to change the license year and use the standard update feature to install the maps from the VW site. 

8) There are other features that can be enabled by adding other keys to the same file (Carplay for example) depending on the version of the hardware and firmware of the Virtual Cockpit in your car (upgrading that is an even more complex and risky topic as get that wrong and you can't start the car!) 

Hope this helps. 

PS for any more experienced folks, please let me know if any of the above is incorrect and I will update.


----------



## acert54 (Oct 21, 2019)

quasijones said:


> Hi @acert54 - I'm new to this topic but am an IT guy and have read many pages of threads in the past two weeks.
> 
> Here is my understanding so far, please have a scan of the other threads before deciding on any course of action as I have done none of this myself!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information, I think I'll get Audi to do it, it sounds a bit of a minefield to go the other way, again thanks for your very informative post.


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

acert54 said:


> Thanks for the information, I think I'll get Audi to do it, it sounds a bit of a minefield to go the other way, again thanks for your very informative post.


Would be good to know how that goes, please make sure to update on the price and how long it takes etc.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you go for update from Audi, you will pay quite a lot (here in Italy we are above the 300 euro) and they will install just a single update (VW group release 2 update/year)


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> if you go for update from Audi, you will pay quite a lot (here in Italy we are above the 300 euro) and they will install just a single update (VW group release 2 update/year)


Plus no guarantee that they did any updating in your country. You maybe basically paying 250EUR to update 2 roundabouts in France while you live in Greece.  

There should be a law that states that such goods like map updates have mandatory update log, listing what is changed and updated by each country.

You are entitled to know what you get.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

quasijones said:


> I'm new to this topic but am an IT guy and have read many pages of threads in the past two weeks...


Spot on quasijones.

If there are forum members in or around South East London I'm happy to perform the upgrade for you. Send me a PM.
No early letterless VC, or cars from 2020 onwards.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

just for my curiosity, why not cars 2020 onwards? what is changed?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> just for my curiosity, why not cars 2020 onwards? what is changed?


Component protection added which means I cannot code with my VCDS.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you mean SFD?


----------

